# Loose Minerals



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I tried hitting the mineral block with a heavy wrench. I ended up with mainly powder and one really messed up kitchen towel and bags. LOL. HOW do you guys feed loose minerals to the goats? Is it powdery or in chunks? :whatgoat: 

Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I purchase it as a loose goat mineral from the feed store. There are many brands and they are sold by the bag as a sand looking product. Be sure to use one for goats since some like the one for sheep has no copper and goats need copper.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.. they sell it in a bag already loose....if you can't get any made for goats...then... you can use cattle minerals ...it does have copper in it...not as high ...but it is better than nothing.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Cargill Onyx cattle minerals....I and my goats LOVE this stuff!

Tractor Supply carries Dumor Cattle minerals as well as Manna Pro Goat mineral... many private/family owned feed mills will carry loose minerals too.

If the block you got is red, it's likely just a "trace mineral" salt block that is 99% salt....not enough actuall minerals there to benefit the goats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can purchase loose minerals at a feed store. They sell it in bags.  I usually get the Sweetlix brand and Purina goat minerals and mix them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Loose minerals like everyone else said. I just bought a bag at Southern States today and they love it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup, loose minerals. I too, like Liz, use Cargill Right Now Onyx, and my goats are very sleek and shiny! I am also going to start supplementing with kelp again.
I've heard the blocks are so hard for them to lick that they could wear their tongues out and still not get enough of what they need. Something like that. Never tried a block myself, so I can't say from experience.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I got a cattle mineral block with copper in it. I was trying to make it into loose minerals. How much does a bag of loose minerals usually cost? This block was 1.95 for 4 pounds. Enough to get me by til payday.


----------



## MustangGal (Aug 1, 2011)

I got some at Race Brothers for just under ten dollars for a pretty small bag. 8 lbs by Manna Pro.

I talked to them at my feed store today, asking if they carried it. He said no, it was pretty expensive. I told him I had just bought a bag, but I would be wanting some.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw that online--it has WAY more copper in it than mine. I'm buying some when we go to the feedstore next. Gotta keep my babies properly mineralized! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

